# two thumbs up for Chain Reactions (Los Altos & Redwood City)



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Rants and complaints are the first things that get posted, i figured a rave would be nice. Yesterday right before my ride my Garmin 305 crapped out, it wasn't the battery issue like before, the thing flat out did not turn on. I stuck the usb port in and still nothing, the unit was toast i thought. Rather annoyed I stumbled into Chain Reaction (which maintains most of my bikes anyways) and asked them if they could do the warrenty for me. 

The exact same thing happened to a guy a couple days ago and he already resolved it with Garmin's customer service. Hold the mode button and Lap button down for 10 seconds, let go then hit the power. It turns right back on, and is what's known as a 'hard reset'

fantastic job, and saved me a huge headache.

now i'm out for a ride.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah i bought my trek bike there. great customer service and not to mention great sale going right on an 07 model.


----------



## thesupervisor (Jan 29, 2007)

good prices but the mechanics are something that I would go else where for. same issue with garmin happened to me, there customer service solved it fast, but unfortunetly garmins service hours were not lineing up with my work or ride schedule. oh well problem solved and very happy with the product.


----------



## spingineer (Jul 20, 2007)

They will not service your bike unless you bought it there .... nuff said.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*add your opinion to bike shop review section*



wchane said:


> Rants and complaints are the first things that get posted, i figured a rave would be nice. Yesterday right before my ride my Garmin 305 crapped out, it wasn't the battery issue like before, the thing flat out did not turn on. I stuck the usb port in and still nothing, the unit was toast i thought. Rather annoyed I stumbled into Chain Reaction (which maintains most of my bikes anyways) and asked them if they could do the warrenty for me.
> 
> The exact same thing happened to a guy a couple days ago and he already resolved it with Garmin's customer service. Hold the mode button and Lap button down for 10 seconds, let go then hit the power. It turns right back on, and is what's known as a 'hard reset'
> 
> ...


Your rave won't get lost or buried on this forum if you write a review of the shop in Bike Shop Review section. The link will take you to the NorCal region.


----------



## dsilver668 (Jul 31, 2007)

I had a repair done there the other day. I am very happy with them and plan on buying my road bike from them. I give them two thumbs up!!!


----------

